# Need 2000$ map for cs 1.6



## ravi847 (Mar 9, 2014)

guys I need the 2000$ map for cs 1.6. I searched the internet but I can't find it , all I keep getting is the same map for cs Source or condition zero but never for CS 1.6. Can someone help me out, I used to play in it when I was in Kota and I really liked that map.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2014)

No one can lend you $2000 for a map of cs 1.6.

Maybe some rich kid can do. I am no rich. So nvm.


----------



## snap (Mar 9, 2014)

Vyom said:


> No one can lend you $2000 for a map of cs 1.6.
> 
> Maybe some rich kid can do. I am no rich. So nvm.



lol i think he is talking about this map GAMEBANANA: 2000$ (Counter-Strike: Source > Maps > Fight Yard)


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## ravi847 (Mar 10, 2014)

snap said:


> lol i think he is talking about this map GAMEBANANA: 2000$ (Counter-Strike: Source > Maps > Fight Yard)



That is exactly the map that I'm talking about. But as I mentioned above I need that map for CS 1.6. Can someone pls help???


----------



## Niilesh (Mar 10, 2014)

I found it in like 2 min by google 
*en.serverklan.net/index.php?file=HLDownload2&typpage=chargemap&typejeux=cs&map=$2000$

Didn't test it though


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 10, 2014)

its like the first result in google buddy, but here you go anyways 
*www.17buddies.net/17b2/View/Map/16755/$2000$.html
do you know where to put the map?
if not,
put it in cstrike\maps


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

Vyom said:


> No one can lend you $2000 for a map of cs 1.6.
> 
> Maybe some rich kid can do. I am no rich. So nvm.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 11, 2014)

Vyom said:


> No one can lend you $2000 for a map of cs 1.6.
> 
> Maybe some rich kid can do. I am no rich. So nvm.



This should go to the dumbest thread.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 11, 2014)

I hope that Vyom was being sarcastic


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2014)

I no sarcasm about me being no rich.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 11, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I no sarcasm about me being no rich.



Dude that was name of map, not price of the map.


----------



## theserpent (Mar 11, 2014)

Actually even I read it as Need 2000$ For a map


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Dude that was name of map, not price of the map.



$2000 just for a 'name' of the map... not even actual map.


----------



## ravi847 (Mar 12, 2014)

guys thanx but the maps that you all are suggesting are for CS source or condition zero
But i need that map for cs 1.6 so can u give me link for that map for CS 1.6


----------



## kalam_gohab (Mar 12, 2014)

You mad bro ?>


----------



## gameranand (Mar 12, 2014)

Vyom said:


> $2000 just for a 'name' of the map... not even actual map.



Ah.....no, Its name is already 2000$ and he want that particular map for CS 1.6


----------



## ravi847 (Mar 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Ah.....no, Its name is already 2000$ and he want that particular map for CS 1.6


YES that is exactly what I'm asking for , thank you for understanding


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 13, 2014)

sorry for my mis judgement but i posted a css link 
i tried to search foe 10 mins but still couldnt find a  $2000$ for cs 1.6....
it is really hard guys..

- - - Updated - - -

here ill uplod it for you...
put
.bsp in cstrike/maps
.wad in cstrike

*www.sendspace.com/file/mrjv55


----------



## ravi847 (Mar 13, 2014)

This map is a slight variation of the one I was asking for.
But this will have to do. Thanks for you efforts


----------



## Vyom (Mar 13, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> here ill uplod it for you...



You gave away a $2000 map for free!!


----------



## gameranand (Mar 13, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You gave away a $2000 map for free!!



Holy ****....you still didn't get it. 2000$ is name of the map not the damn cost.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 13, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Holy ****....you still didn't get it. 2000$ is name of the map not the damn cost.



Damn. I do get it now.
So, you just gave away $2000 for a "name" of the map. Not even an actual map.


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 13, 2014)

OK..Now you're screwing with Everyone !


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> You gave away a $2000 map for free!!


yep, thats how i roll...


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Damn. I do get it now.
> So, you just gave away $2000 for a "name" of the map. Not even an actual map.



Yeah thats right.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 14, 2014)

So as LFC would have said, "Wum successfull".
It took you so long to get it ..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2014)

Vyom said:


> So as LFC would have said, "Wum successfull".
> It took you so long to get it ..



More or less...what can I say, I am a stupid guy.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Mar 18, 2014)

ravi847 said:


> guys thanx but the maps that you all are suggesting are for CS source or condition zero
> But i need that map for cs 1.6 so can u give me link for that map for CS 1.6


condition zero maps works for 1.6, try downloading the cscz version if you don't find one for 1.6


----------



## meetjain198 (Apr 18, 2022)

ravi847 said:


> guys I need the 2000$ map for cs 1.6. I searched the internet but I can't find it , all I keep getting is the same map for cs Source or condition zero but never for CS 1.6. Can someone help me out, I used to play in it when I was in Kota and I really liked that map.


i have this map if you want reply


----------



## Desmond (Apr 19, 2022)

meetjain198 said:


> i have this map if you want reply


You are replying to a post written in 2014.

Locking this thread.


----------

